# Question for Colnago Gurus...



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

I know that Colnago's have never really had a weight focus (except the E-C) but what would you expect these frames below to weigh in an average size? 

EPS 
Extreme Power 
C50 

I've heard that the EPS is supposed to be 200g lighter than the EP...and the a C50 is around 1200g for a frame - but that's about it. 

Personally i'm looking at around a 52 traditional size - Probably an EPS... 

Cheers guys!


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

My 2004 54cm (trad) C50 is 1320 grams for the frame only. I have heard the current C50 model is about 150 grams lighter than that now. Have heard 1100 grams on the EP, not sure about the EPS.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

My 2008/2009 53cm traditional C50 weighs in at 1,204 grams, and the Carbon 75 fork is around 350 grams. I have no idea what the EP or EPS weigh, but I would guess the EP is heavier than the C50, but that is just a guess.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

The advertised weight for the Extreme Power (frame only) is 1100 grams, with the EPS frame weighing about 950 grams.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

EP is roughly the same as a C50. I bet the EPS is close to 1100, regardless of what they claim.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

The 1200g mark is around right for the C50 which equates to a pound lighter than the MXL. I can confirm that.

If you are looking only to save weight you should have a look at an on going thread in the Fames section about a disintigrating Pinarello.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I just read through that thread about the Pinarello, and I can assure you that I will never be buying a Pinarello after seeing what happened to those two frames. Especially based upon the testimony about how it happened.

I have seen one Colnago Extreme C on here with the top tube pulling out of the headtube lug and possibly being cracked, but it was nowhere near catastrophic. Words cannot express how I would feel if my frame cracked in half like those Pinarellos.


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you give me the link for the Pinarello "super frames". Thanks.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Here you go:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=158545


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Just got my 08 Extreme Power frame (54 cm traditional). It is 1160 grams with the seat collar attached. That is 160 grams less than my 04 C-50 of the same size. Sweet!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That was quick. Your frame is only 40 grams lighter than my 2008 C50, but that might be because of the paint on mine. Mine is also a 53 cm traditional, which is 1 cm smaller than yours. Post pics when you get a chance.


----------



## 358pe68 (Dec 20, 2008)

Do different paint schemes makes frame weight to vary ? E.g. naked carbon vs. STxx.

-pe-


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The paint schemes with a lot of paint on them, especially with a white base coat and colored paint on top (e.g., ST02), make the frame weigh more. How much more, I have no idea and I haven't done any scientific testing either (i.e., haven't weighed 40 ST02 frames of the same size with 40 PR00 frames of the same size to get a sample). Common sense tells me that the frame with a lot of paint on it has to weigh more than the frame that just has nude carbon on it, assuming that both frames get a clear coat once they have been finished.


----------



## 358pe68 (Dec 20, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> The paint schemes with a lot of paint on them, especially with a white base coat and colored paint on top (e.g., ST02), make the frame weigh more. H
> ....


That's what I thought too. I'm planning to replace my C40 with either C50 or EX C, painted in ST02. Weight is not a first issue here, though.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

I ordered a EPS in PRZA last week, so now have 11 weeks till it arrives.... Will post up (the bike and weight) once I get it.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If weight were an issue, then you would be going straight Extreme C in the nude. While I think weight matters to a certain degree, I don't think it is the end all, be all, to buying a bike. If it were, I wouldn't be buying Colnagos, but the other extremely light frames that come in around 900 grams and split in half when you breath on them. I also don't care about the added weight of the paint if the paint scheme is something I really like (e.g., NS03, ST01, WXIN). Luckily, I really like the bare carbon look on carbon fiber bikes, and actually like the black look.


----------

